# Programming SIR-S4080R into Sony RM-Y181 remote



## rick.schindler (Jun 11, 2005)

Anybody know the code for programming a Samsung SIR-S4080R TiVo box into a Sony RM-Y181 remote? Sony's website is useless, and the remote-code websites (remotecentral et al.) don't seem to have it.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

No.


----------



## rick.schindler (Jun 11, 2005)

OK. Thanks anyway, Edmund.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Most have been a bad day.  That oem remote doesn't accept codes for PVR's, just VCR's, SAT's, but not PVR's.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You could try Philips VCR, but that is out there.


----------

